# Android Level for Kindle Fire



## Tropic_Of_Capricorn (Mar 9, 2014)

Does anyone know the minimum Android Revision level for Android apps to be able to operate on the Kindle Fire?  Will the old Android apps work from the simpler phones?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't know what this means.  Hopefully someone will.

But I do know I've gotten most apps from 1mobile have worked on my Fire.  Not all.  But on the other hand, I've not tried very many.  Amazon has enough apps for me, in general.

Betsy


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Not sure of the Android version (Ice Cream Sandwich?). However, the Fire (all versions) use a very Amazon modified Android version; bringing old apps over from a  phone may be problematic. Best bet is to move the apk file over to the Fire and just try to install or, as Betsy suggests, see if there is a newer version of the app at either Amazon or 1mobile. You can't get apps from the GooglePlay store as GooglePlay doesn't recognize the Fire. Hope this helps.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Level 15 or 17 pending which one you are talking about. More info here: https://developer.amazon.com/appsandservices/solutions/devices/kindle-fire/specifications/01-device-and-feature-specifications


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Glad you knew what Tropic_of_Capricorn was talking about, VydorScope!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Glad you knew what Tropic_of_Capricorn was talking about, VydorScope!


Glad there was finally some use for me around here...


----------

